# so I think we found our new home. but, $ is in play now. or soon.



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

So we have decided where we WANT to take up shop. Now it's a matter of making it happen. 

Anyone into realeaste? 

Short story, I have a least 1/2 down and would have the other half in a year. As a seller is that a problem? 

Properties been listed for almost 2 years too.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Does the seller own it outright? If so, do they want to hold the mortgage?

If this is going through a bank mortgage, the seller doesn't care as long as they get paid.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

usually you put down a percent of the selling price, depending on the loan type.
After you get the loan, you can pay an additional amount onto your principal loan amt (not the interest) this can shorten the life of your loan and may reduce the monthly payment.
There are very few people that carry the property loans. You should also start comparing mortgage companies,rates, and get pre qualified. 
Good luck !


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If it were me, I would put the 1/2 down, get a short term (5 year) adjustable rate mortgage for the rest, make mortgage payments for a year, and pay it off after in a year when I had the rest of the $$s. Our credit union's rate for a mortgage like that is currently only 3.32%.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My 30 year mortgage rate is 3.47%. Adjustable rate mortgages scare me, because what if you DON'T have the rest of the money in a year?

My recommendation is to get a standard mortgage, then pay it off early. There are no longer prepayment penalties on loans anymore.

Better to hedge your bets than count on using money you don't yet have.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> If it were me, I would put the 1/2 down, get a short term (5 year) adjustable rate mortgage for the rest, make mortgage payments for a year, and pay it off after in a year when I had the rest of the $$s. Our credit union's rate for a mortgage like that is currently only 3.32%.


This as any title issue would arise when getting a loan. I'm guessing though it's for a small amount? Is this in a distressed area is why not selling? It would be a shame to give the sellers money and not get a clear title. Even if you did a title search now it could change in a year.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

It is for a small amount, I guess, 30000 isn't a lot when land is involved. :\ sounds like a lot when you're counting it though. Lol. 

The property is part of an estate that has been long a spilt up, but isn't situated to serve the needs of would be buyers in the area. 
The whole property needs clearing and of BIG trees, sewer and water are a good distance away from the building site, and it was listed by a realtor who pushes $$$$$$ lake front homes. 

I can buy it outright, but I'd like to pay for the home materials with cash also. So half to property, half to building and pay off the property in a year or less.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, the offer was excepted, now the legal crap. If I knew I'd need a week off work to do meetings, I'd have offered less lol. 

Either way, we are stoked.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats. Hope that there are no escrow or title problems since the property had been split up.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually talked with the realtor today, deed/title is free and clear. Everything is a go and we should be knocking down trees by the end of the year.  

I can honestly say that this is one of the most exciting things of my life. 

Building our dream if you will. Though it's modest at best. It's gonna be ours an exactly what and where we want.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds exciting. The toughest part is settling down and reading the all the print - sales and title report, slowly and clearly.

Easements and encumbrances can show up in the title report. May affect where you can build. Also, it would benefit you (you may have done this already) go to the county and look at all the files on this property. Are you clear on the requirements for a well, septic and building code? Make sure all paperwork is in order. Verbal mistakes by broker and owner can happen.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

sunnyone said:


> Sounds exciting. The toughest part is settling down and reading the all the print - sales and title report, slowly and clearly.
> 
> Easements and encumbrances can show up in the title report. May affect where you can build. Also, it would benefit you (you may have done this already) go to the county and look at all the files on this property. Are you clear on the requirements for a well, septic and building code? Make sure all paperwork is in order. Verbal mistakes by broker and owner can happen.


There is an easement, for the dnr, tell them no a few times and I'm sure things get interesting. Lol. All they require is somewhere to access the wetlands. Easy enough. 

The county has signed off the road that runs through the middle of the property. My future drive way, thank you starke county  

I ended up doing a personal loan, not a mortgage, way easier and no closing costs. But I don't think I'll pay it off right away. I think I'll wait till we improve the land then do a construction loan and get the house done way fast. <- you think I mentioned way faster, but no I meant way fast! Favors take time, checks get stuff done. And I know people. Lol. Framer buddy of mine says he can have it framed in 3 days. That's Jimmy Johns fast. ****. 

I've appreciated all the replys and thank you all! 

Oh yeah everyone likes pictures if I remember right, the view down our future drive way


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how pretty ! a layer of gravel and that will be a nice driveway.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Not worried about the drive way surface till were done digging it up. Gotta dig in a 1000' of sewer pipe along side of it before things are done. Probly stack the dirt in the road then push it back over with a bulldozer. 

We went down there tonight and headlights coming up the road aren't gonna be an issue, so that frees up where we can locate the house. I was concerned with lights in our front windows when the neighbors came home. 

Can see em coming but no direct light.  winner!


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

You sound like your family is giving this a lot of thought and preparation. Kudos to you!

You didn't mention if the wetlands were on your property. You may just want to make a quick call to the DNR and find out what the easement entails. You may also want to ask the broker and get the owner's response.

If the wetlands are not on your property:
How often do they drive over, under what conditions?

If the wetlands are on your property:
What do they do with the land - do they spray periodically for noxious weeds? Would that affect you? 

Just to make sure everything is as expected before you sign.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The wetlands are not on our land but the border is our property line. The wetlands are apx 200 acres and there is no way to drive onto it from our property. 

We plan to leave that side wooded, at least for now and do some trails through it for riding. So if they wanna walk through they are more than welcome to. 

Talked to building dept and highway dept. Today. Road closure is signed and sealed and building permit is obtainable for any where on the land. Now where do we wanna put it? Lol. 

Should probly start cutting down the forest first, huh?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! You have much work ahead of you, but it's enjoyable, ask me, I know!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We are having a wood cutting party. You cut it, you take it with you! Should be good fun. And help get the clearing done fast. Heck there's probably 10 cords of wood down. And still another 400 trees to knock down. :\ this is gonna take a minute lol. 

Once I get the excavator down there for the winter it should go pretty smooth. We have one at work that's to big to haul without permits during the frost laws. So I'll store it at my place! Yay. Only problem is I have to drive it a few miles down the road to get to our property. That's a long way in a tracked machine. 

Should have my farmall there this weekend for the stuff it can move though. 

Gonna be hard and gonna take a while but we couldn't be happier. 

Oh and the deer hunting there? I'm pretty sure we have water buffalo coming through the property, the tracks are HUGE.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Need a pic of the Farmall tractor!!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The old girl may not look like much but she's a worker


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The tractor is a 1956 300. The loader is off a bigger tractor. But they work well together. 

The loader will lift more then the tractor will hold down, but a watchful driver can safely move just about anything we need to.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The only problem we have currently is, people, I'd say kids, have been using the property to party on. 

We are putting up a gate. I'd like to think a nice lil farm gate, on the road. While we clear and start to build. But I'm concerned that the lil sucker will either crash it or walk around it. 

We intend to fence the pasture, but nothing else and that won't be for a few months. 

I know how I want to come at the situation but I'm sure that's the wrong approach lol. 

On the other hand, will they see us out there and work happening and get the idea. Hey. Someone bought it. No more free for all?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Phly said:


> The only problem we have currently is, people, I'd say kids, have been using the property to party on.
> 
> We are putting up a gate. I'd like to think a nice lil farm gate, on the road. While we clear and start to build. But I'm concerned that the lil sucker will either crash it or walk around it.
> 
> ...


In my experience, if they are teenagers, they'll still be out there partying/whatever until you're actually living on the property. Have you talked to the sheriff's department?


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd put up a gate and no trespassing signs. Once you work on it, they will get the message someone bought it. Is getting a travel trailer and living on the property a possibility while building? 

I'm wondering if other people use the property to get to the wetlands, since it is on the border. The only thing I'd worry about most is someone stealing stuff while you're building. Opportunists.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they will probably rip down the no trespass signs and party on.. thats what the heathens do to the property behind me. they laugh at the sheriff and FD when the run 10 diff directions, 
I would start with fencing , even with T post and wire strands and put up the keep out signs and call the SD . There is probably a lot of trash from them also.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Gonna start from the bottom up, lol. 

Can't fence it till I clear it. Hence my concerns. The trash isn't horrible, but I don't want any more. 

We are considering putting a trailer out there while we work on the property. Would be handy. We'll see on that. 

There is no sheriff dept. Within a half hour lol. Really there's only law around during the summer and that's 1 DNR officer. 

Most calls go to the state police and they take forever to get there. There's a town 5 minutes north but they don't like to cross county lines unless someone's bleeding. 

Guess we'll just have to wing it and maybe see how it goes. I'm thinking a trail cam will help in the beginning.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Actually a trail cam is a good idea. You can also post a signs in various areas, saying "Smile, you're on camera" or something like that, whether you have a camera or not. Subliminal messages. 

We live in a county where there is minimal sheriff presence (due to money). We have put cameras in strategic parts of the property sometimes. You also may consider doing some shooting practice so people know guns are present (maybe after you life there awhile). The former owners had signs saying "Armed Response" on the driveway when we moved in. After a year on the property, things settle down.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh my, guess I used to getting on the phone and having a response with an hour , unless its a busy night for the SD. But we pay enough in taxes . 
A gate should discourage them and a private property keep out sign. 
good luck. 
Our property had been used by a transient, and as a party place, and took a lot of loads to the dump to get it clean, and still have some trash that comes out of the mud.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I was just talking about this with the boss and we think maybe a cellular trail cam might be the hot ticket. I can be to the new property in 3 minutes from home. If I'm up. 5 if I gotta get dressed. 
But we don't have any idea which ones are worth a darn. Any hunters use em? 

Also looked at our sheriff website. 330 sq miles and 30 officers lol.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Trespassing signs with guns on them?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

years ago on our hunting property we had no real police for miles, and the property had no house,and people used to party on it. so we dug a couple of holes and put steel poles 5 feet into the ground filled with concrete and a metal gate across the road.. come back a month or so later, and someone had taken a chainsaw and cut a new trail for them to drive on.. so we all hung out one night as we had evidence they had been there a couple days in a row.. and sure enough a couple of teenagers showed up, and after being told by 15 people with loaded guns in their lap to leave and never come back.. they got the message, and we haven't seen evidence of parties since


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Eh, I've always felt them kinda funny. Not to be taken seriously. 

Now no trespassing signs with bullet holes from the back side, those are important lol.

I'm thinking about letting some friends run dogs and deer hunt out there so someone will always be there during season. But I do not want to leave a 100000 machine out there all willy nilly. Or even my old tractor. Could be fine or..... 

Hence the instant alert trail cam and I can be there in 3 to 5 minutes.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

gingerscout said:


> years ago on our hunting property we had no real police for miles, and the property had no house,and people used to party on it. so we dug a couple of holes and put steel poles 5 feet into the ground filled with concrete and a metal gate across the road.. come back a month or so later, and someone had taken a chainsaw and cut a new trail for them to drive on.. so we all hung out one night as we had evidence they had been there a couple days in a row.. and sure enough a couple of teenagers showed up, and after being told by 15 people with loaded guns in their lap to leave and never come back.. they got the message, and we haven't seen evidence of parties since


Lol. I also have that option. One I may take. I figure if I can be there in 5 minutes and a few friends are even closer. We can nip it in the butt early. 

And heck I had one of the friends Crank one off above our heads one night cause we came to pay him for shoeing a horse lol. Apperently it was too late


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Talked to the neighbor lady today. She seems to be a sweetheart. Was telling us all about the highs and lows. Her momma on the other hand was a spitfire! 

Apparently we bought the ground where they make "meth" and we'll never eradicate them. Lol. She had stories. 

But come to find out we have friends in common. 

We actually had a almost thing tonite. Our car was parked in the middle of the road and a truck started down the road and stopped. Sat there a few minutes and backed up and left. I think the word is out. 

I loaded good ammo today, usually that's only for weddings and such, (actually that's a funny story ) and we are ready to embark on this journey.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, you are getting ready for the roundup. Always good to get the lowdown from neighbors before you buy.

One other thing, put a Private Road sign at the entrance to the property. And keep putting up no trespassing signs if they take them down. We were told by an attorney when we had trouble, you need to "hang your flag" so to speak. In case of legal action, it has to be clear this is private property, not a public access.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually just got off the phone with the state police. They are sending out an officer In few days. :\ 

We found a spot where they were using today. Bet they don't use it tomorrow.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Just hope the ground isn't contaminated in some way. I bet your neighbors are happy you are moving in.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah the neighbor lady has been broken into twice. She's very happy. 

State was out today actually. Said they seen enough and would be stopping by randomly. Also suggested we don't be unarmed down there for a while. Got that covered! Lol. Gotta nip it in the *** hard and fast the way I see it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

And I've acquired a piece of 3" hardened pinstock 14' long. That ought a slow traffic down. I figure a nice 14' gate between 2 big trees mounted as to only open our, and covered with a nice wood facade.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Phly said:


> Also suggested we don't be unarmed down there for a while. Got that covered! Lol. Gotta nip it in the *** hard and fast the way I see it.


Do be careful. If you've never dealt with a meth abuser, they tend to swing very quickly to being extremely aggressive and violent when confronted.
Good luck.


----------

